# how not to test your thera bands



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres not to test your thera bands, jeff


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

What a waste of good thera band.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well they do make a slingshot in the end and make good sue of it. I'd like to send them some spare Hunter Bands and some .762 lead ball.








My eye my eye!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Not only Theraband, but what a waste of time as well!







Tex


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

BEING BRAIN DEAD SURE LOOKS SCARY !!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ow, right in the eye with a golfball! dosent look fun


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

What a bunch of morons! I can't believe the guy at the end is surprised that he gets hit in eye - WTF were you expecting happen!? I second Dan's suggestion of sending them a set of hunter bands and some lead to 'play' with!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

dose it hurt when I poke you in the eye







dose it hurt when I poke you in the eye.


----------

